# Welche Schnurstärke?



## Colophonius (29. Juli 2010)

Hey

Wieviel KG sollte ungefähr eine Geflochtene zum sehr leichten Dorschangeln (Beifang vom Ufer?!), Meerforellen, Hornhechte und hoffentlich auch Makrelen angeln tragen?

Ich hätte mich an Zandergerät orientiert, fährt man damit gut?


----------



## Rosi (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

Moin, zwischen 7kg  und 10kg sind ausreichend. Die stärkere Schnur eher wegen dem Abrieb wählen oder ein monofiles Vorfach anknoten.
Meine Schnur


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

Ich finde 5 kg reichen mit einem Monovorfach oder FC.

Ich habe letzten Winter/Frühjahr mit einer 6 kg Mono geangelt, so viel Tragkraft braucht man ehr selten.


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

Hallo,

warum macht Ihr Euch das Leben so schwer mit Geflecht beim Spinnangeln?
Das wird beworben ohne Ende, aber die Vorteile sehe ich nicht.
Zu Wurfweiten habe ich im Netz nur eine Geschichte von Stollenwerk gefunden, und das war pari.
Die geringe Dehnung geht massiv auf das Material; Blank, Ringe, Rolle.
Bisserkennung ist natürlich besser, aber sowohl im Fliegen- wie auch im Spinnbereich habe ich mir das "Anschlagen" komplett abgewöhnt.
Strippen bzw. kurbeln bis der Fisch hängt- fertig.
Die heute verfügbaren Haken machen das schon!
Grüße
Volker


----------



## Ostseestipper (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

Hallo,

meine geflochtenen Schnüre haben auch Tragkräfte von ca. 7-10 kg.
Mir kommt es hier nicht auf die reine Tragkraft an. Beim Spinnfischen wird nunmal sehr viel und an der Ostsee auch sehr weit geworfen. Da mag ich es lieber wenn die Schnur nicht zu dünn ist und irgendwann bei starken Würfen in die Haut einschneidet (ich benutze keinen Fingerschutz). Außerdem gibt es etwas "Scheuer-Reserve" (zusätzlich zum ca. 0,8-1,0m FC-Vorfach).

Du merkst schon. Auch die Schnurwahl hat immer mit den persönlichen Vorlieben und Erfahrungen zu tun. |kopfkrat

Gruß Mark #h


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

Hallo Mark,

recht hast Du, wenn Du Geflecht mit den Tragstärken fischst.
Nur ein Beispiel aus der Praxis:
Ich hatte diese Frühjahr das unverschämte Glück, eine Meerforelle von 13 Pfund vom Ufer fangen zu dürfen.
Auf Rügen, Steinstrand.
Ging auch Alles ganz gut, bis die dicke Dame im flachen Wasser die Steine gespürt hat.
Resultat: langsame Fluchten von rechts nach links und zurück durch die Steine.
Die ersten zehn Meter der Schnur waren Schrott, aber gelandet hatte ich sie.
Wäre das mit Geflecht auch gegangen?
Und genau da zweifel ich und fische weiter Stroft ABR 0,22.

Grüße

Volker
e


----------



## Rosi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Die geringe Dehnung geht massiv auf das Material; Blank, Ringe, Rolle.



Moin, das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die heutigen Ruten sind ziemlich unkaputbar, es sei denn du latschst drauf. 

Die Spinnrollen sind zum großen Teil für Geflecht ausgelegt. Mit Monofil bekommst du Perücken ohne Ende. Das Schnurlaufröllchen streikt, weil Monofil nicht so gut rutscht und im Durchmesser dicker ist bei selber Tragkraft.

Monofil kommt mit einer uralten Rolle aber besser klar als Geflecht. Das muß schon alles gut aufeinander abgestimmt sein.


----------



## Rosi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wäre das mit Geflecht auch gegangen?
> Und genau da zweifel ich und fische weiter Stroft ABR 0,22.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Hi Volker, das muß ja garnicht mit Geflecht gehen. Weil ein monofiles Vorfach angeknotet ist:q.
Aber ich bin ja nicht gemeint, nur voreilig.


----------



## Ostseestipper (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

Hallo Volker,

schön, das Du so einen schönen Fisch landen konntest. :m
So macht eben jeder seine Erfahrungen. Ich habe bisher noch keine Schwierigkeiten mit Steinen und Geflecht gehabt, was aber auch daran liegen kann, das es so extreme Steinstrände in "meinem Revier" kaum gibt.
Sind eben alles Sachen die berücksichtigt werden können und auch sollen.
Ich habe auch Spulen mit Mono, nutze Sie aber nur selten. Ich behaupte ja nicht, das geflochtene Schnüre das "einzig Wahre" sind, es geht eben darum Colophonius bei der Frage nach Geflecht weiter zu helfen.

Also, TL egal aus wievielen Strängen. |wavey:

Gruß Mark

Hallo Rosi: Hast schon Recht, aber so lang wie "Volkers Schnurschaden" ist mein Vorfach nun auch nicht, ............., obwohl, ......., es könnte ja, .... wenn ich nur wollte.
Jetzt müssen wir aber aufpassen, das wir nicht in eine Mono-Geflecht Diskussion verfallen.


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

@ Rosi,

mir liegt hier Alles ferner, als Grundsatzdiskussionen anzustoßen.
In den Beiträgen, die man von Dir hier lesen durfte, taucht viel Pragmatik auf, das gefällt!!!
Und auch mit dem Verdrallen hast Du recht, je nach Köder kann das schon elend sein.
Zum Glück fahre ich auch Boot, und dann lass ich eben 100m Schnur raus und schleppe die ohne Köder ein paar Minuten,
wirkt Wunder, habe ich von einem Guide aus Florida.
Fischt bitte gerne weiter Geflecht, aber die Dicke hat mir die ersten zehn Meter ruiniert, und so lange Vorfächer fischt ja wohl auch Keiner?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

@ Ostseestipper,

vielleicht kommt es mal etwas zu direkt rüber, war aber nie so gemeint.
Jeder, der hier was schreibt, möchte und soll seine Erfahrungen einbringen.
Ihr fischt wohl um- oder westlich von Rostock, wo es wohl weniger Steine gibt.
Dann zieht das Argument mit der Abriebfestigkeit nicht mehr so.
Zugegeben, war ich auch oft etwas bockbeinig gegen Geflecht, bis dann die Einschläge beim Gufi- Fischen kamen.
Hat schon auch Vorteile!
Hat eigentlich schon irgend jemand einen realistischen Wurfweiten- Vergleichstest gemacht oder gesehen?
Würde mich brennend interessieren.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Chrizzi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon irgend jemand einen realistischen Wurfweiten- Vergleichstest gemacht oder gesehen?
> Würde mich brennend interessieren.



Thomas (Mod) hatte mal was angerissen, dass die mal einen Test gemacht haben. Da wurde überweigend wohl mit Mono weiter geworfen. 

Aber keine Ahnung wie die Testbedingungen waren.


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

Hallo Chrizzi,

hatte auch selbst als alter Mono- Verfechter nie das Gefühl, im Vergleich zu kurz zu kommen, fische mit der Spinne aber auch schwere Köder, und die fliegen einfach an 22er.
Wenn Du was rauskriegst, immer her damit.
Bin zwar schon alt, aber noch lernfähig.

Grüße und Danke!

Volker


----------

